# Handiest tool on my bench....



## toolznthings (Nov 20, 2015)

Not an advertisement for this product, but probably one of the handiest tools on my work bench. It is a # 11 X-ACTO kinfe. I use it for everything from doing fine trimming when masking for painting, deburring plastic parts, tiny holes in metals, gasket cutting, and opening those miserable plastic packages.  I also prefer the blades shown.
USA made and redefine sharp ! Did I say sharp ? 

PS: Opens packages those new tools come in, too !


----------



## GLCarlson (Nov 21, 2015)

toolznthings said:


> Not an advertisement for this product, but probably one of the handiest tools on my work bench. It is a # 11 X-ACTO kinfe. I use it for everything from doing fine trimming when masking for painting, deburring plastic parts, tiny holes in metals, gasket cutting, and opening those miserable plastic packages.  I also prefer the blades shown.
> USA made and redefine sharp ! Did I say sharp ?
> 
> PS: Opens packages those new tools come in, too !


Personally, I use a #11 blade and a #3 scalpel, but same difference.   Ten bucks on e-bay for a handle and a hundred blades. I have found that  Xacto is simply too expensive. BTW, an autopsy knife (big honkin'  handle, heavy blade) is as good as a Stanley knife.


----------



## Wizard69 (Nov 22, 2015)

Funny (well maybe not so funny) when I first read the title, I read it as the "hardest tool".    These long 12 hour shifts must be getting to me.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 22, 2015)

For many years I have been using an Olfa laminate cutter for all sorts of work, especially deburring.

The blades are carbide and last for many years if you don't bend them too much. I actually deburr by using the part of the blade closest to the handle, and it will debuur most materials we use in the shop, plus it can also be used for scoring and snapping all those plastic bits.

I used to get them much cheaper than this, and by buying in bulk, I could donate one to each visitor to my shop. Once I had shown them how well they work, and how cheap the blades were, they were really grateful.

http://www.knife-point.co.uk/olfa-p...nife-suplied-with-2-x-spare-blades-1789-p.asp


Bogs


----------



## toolznthings (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the link. Will have to check this out, too.

Brian


----------



## Nick Hulme (Nov 27, 2015)

I like a Swann Morton handle with a 10A blade ;-)


----------



## IanN (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi,

Alternative opinion:

The handiest tool I have is a note book....

All the best,
Ian


----------



## deverett (Dec 5, 2015)

Blogwitch said:


> For many years I have been using an Olfa laminate cutter for all sorts of work, especially deburring.
> 
> The blades are carbide and last for many years if you don't bend them too much. I actually deburr by using the part of the blade closest to the handle, and it will debuur most materials we use in the shop, plus it can also be used for scoring and snapping all those plastic bits.
> 
> ...



Wish I lived a bit closer!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't worry Dave, one day you may get to my shop, and you can then be presented with one.

John


----------



## Chiptosser (Dec 13, 2015)

This is something that I have at each machine.
Take a used triangle file one that is no longer sharp or new if you choose.
Cut the file to two to three inches long.  I don't have one in front of me, to take a picture, I'll get one later. 
 Now, hollow grind the sides of the file.

 You will grind the tip to a point.
Or rather, you will taper the tip to a point. 

You will end up with a nice three sided, scraper, knife, deburr tool. 
Be careful grinding, make sure your pedestal grinder rest, is close to the wheel
when doing this. 
Have water on hand, this gets hot, supporting it with your fingers.
A guide, made of wood could be used to support the blade while grinding.

I get a pic. later.


----------



## 10K Pete (Dec 13, 2015)

My favorite burr knife is made exactly as you describe; from an old three cornered file. Made it back in the '70s.

Pete


----------



## Engineeringtech (Jul 6, 2016)

Blogwitch said:


> For many years I have been using an Olfa laminate cutter for all sorts of work, especially deburring............



They do a nice job scoring circuit board for breaking.  The blades aren't carbide.  Would be nice if they were.


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 6, 2016)

Following the #11 blade hobby knife in second place for me in utililty tools is my pair of kitchen shears. These by Farberware work great for me. They are also about  the lowest costing ones around. I have four pair. One in the workshop, one in the kitchen, one in the electronics room and one I use for fardening.   The lightly serrated blades keep brass shim stock from squirting out but don't leave a ripple on it.  I have used them occasionally on 0.005 stainless steel shim stock with no ill effects on the blades. Great for opening  those stubborn blister packaging that seems to be everywhere. A bottle cap gripper in the handle  works well for stubborn caps on glue bottles. If you buy a two pack and put one pair in the kitchen you can sneak it into the household budget and not the hobby budget.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005G20HUA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Gail in NM


----------



## toolznthings (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,

Good idea as well.:thumbup:

Brian


----------

